# Top 100 College Basketball Players of All-Time



## dowab (Mar 18, 2008)

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar is rated number one. Pistol Pete, my favorite is number 5.

Top 100 College Basketball Players of All-Time


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That list starts getting a little trippy towards the end...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

First 25 look good enough to me.

Battier at #36. :lol:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

hurley at 30 is also way too high. as is maravich.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

44ppg. absolutely not. i don't care if his team did stink. and btw, hurley was amazing. all-time assist guy. 3 Final Fours, wasn't he? 30 isn't too high.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> 44ppg. absolutely not. i don't care if his team did stink. and btw, hurley was amazing. all-time assist guy. 3 Final Fours, wasn't he? 30 isn't too high.


A case should be made for the Pistol at number one. He was the best individual college player maybe ever. Sorry if anything he is getting slighte at #5. Hurley is fine where he is at. IMO one of the top 3 PG's to ever play in college. Man I wish he would have stayed healthy he would have been one damn good pro.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> A case should be made for the Pistol at number one. He was the best individual college player maybe ever. Sorry if anything he is getting slighte at #5. Hurley is fine where he is at. IMO one of the top 3 PG's to ever play in college. Man I wish he would have stayed healthy he would have been one damn good pro.


again, pistol played on mediocre teams, and he shot a mediocre %. he was nowhere near as good in college as alcindor, and many others would have likely achieved more, as a team, than pistol. look at what larry bird did with i-state for inspiration. pistol put up big numbers, with his dad as coach and complete freedom, on generally mediocre teams. 

hurley was, at the end of the day, a 1x 1st team all-american, and a 1x 3rd team all-american, no poty awards. 

i will say that hurley and pistol are on opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kflo said:


> again, pistol played on mediocre teams, and he shot a mediocre %. he was nowhere near as good in college as alcindor, and many others would have likely achieved more, as a team, than pistol. look at what larry bird did with i-state for inspiration. pistol put up big numbers, with his dad as coach and complete freedom, on generally mediocre teams.
> 
> hurley was, at the end of the day, a 1x 1st team all-american, and a 1x 3rd team all-american, no poty awards.
> 
> i will say that hurley and pistol are on opposite ends of the spectrum.


Pistol had absolutely no talent on his team that could help them make the final 4. Imagine K-State and Beasley without Walker. that's about what his situation was like. Had Maravich played at UCLA he obviously would have scored less but he would have won about as many titles as Kareem did. Without Hurley Duke would have only one title at this point. He was the most important player on those title teams. He sacrificed scoring to run the team better than any other college PG who has laced them up. He was the Joe Montana of college PG's. His stats didn't overwhelm you but he won, and he was a leader.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

To me, the top three should be Abdul-Jabbar, Walton and Thompson in any order. I know who Oscar Robertson is and was and everything he accomplished and appreciate it all, but I don't see how you could include anyone in the top 5 who didn't win it all when there are so many great players who actually did. It is, after all, what they all were playing for, is it not? Top 4? Top 4 is Mount Rushmore. You don't see Al Gore on Mount Rushmore do ya'? Fact is, the Bearcats won titles after Robertson left. You're telling me he was a better college player than Thompson, the ACC's best ever, who conquered John Wooden and Bill Walton's UCLA? Notice I'm not even mentioning Maravich. That's just silly.

My top 5 is probably Walton, Thompson, Alcindor, Russell and... I dunno... Gola maybe? Magic?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jesus of CopyMat said:


> You don't see Al Gore on Mount Rushmore do ya'?


:lol: That is quite possibly the worst analogy I've ever heard.



Jesus of CopyMat said:


> You're telling me he was a better college player than Thompson, the ACC's best ever, who conquered John Wooden and Bill Walton's UCLA?


Absolutely. You understand UCLA basically gave them that, right? They got cocky. :thumbdown: But, yes, Robertson was _that_ good.

Please don't even mention Magic. You just tried to convince us that Championships were most important, then you started listing names and went and mentioned Magic and not Christian Laettner. We're talking NCAA greatest, not NCAA + NBA greatest, right? If someone doesn't have Laettner in their Top 8-10, they aren't purely talking about NCAA greatest.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow Manning in top 25 on this list, but on IBM/ESPN over the season, he is not even on it. He would be in range for me 20-25


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

TM said:


> :lol: That is quite possibly the worst analogy I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if championships are the most important. All I'm saying is, when you're talking about the greatest four or five, they should have one. Put Robertson in the top 10, that's fine... but not on Mount Rushmore. He didn't get the job done. Not only that, but Cincinnati DID get the job done after he left. Anyway, I know it wasn't much of an analogy, but it mademe laugh when I hought of it, so I threw it in there, and, yes, Laettner might be top 5, but I can't bring myself to say his name because I hate him. I do not, however, love or hate Alcindor, Walton, Thompson, Russell, Gola OR Robertson. The first five are the top 5, IMO (Yes, I thought about it, and decided on Gola over Magic).

About NC State and UCLA, though... it was the title game. How many title games did UCLA play in and win? You're telling me that that's the only one they got cocky in? Or they got cocky a lot and N.C. State was just able to take advantage of it? I could say UNLV got cocky against Duke. They beat 'em by 30 the year before. Does this take away from Laettner's accomplishments? Fact is, back then, UCLA probably had 10 of the best 25 players in the country on their roster at any given year. Whatever the reason, beating them in a title game is something. Oscar didn't beat anyone in a title game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jesus of CopyMat said:


> To me, the top three should be Abdul-Jabbar, Walton and Thompson in any order. I know who Oscar Robertson is and was and everything he accomplished and appreciate it all, but I don't see how you could include anyone in the top 5 who didn't win it all when there are so many great players who actually did. It is, after all, what they all were playing for, is it not? Top 4? Top 4 is Mount Rushmore. You don't see Al Gore on Mount Rushmore do ya'? Fact is, the Bearcats won titles after Robertson left. You're telling me he was a better college player than Thompson, the ACC's best ever, who conquered John Wooden and Bill Walton's UCLA? Notice I'm not even mentioning Maravich. That's just silly.
> 
> My top 5 is probably Walton, Thompson, Alcindor, Russell and... I dunno... Gola maybe? Magic?



Why aren't you mentioning Maravich? because his teams struggled? How was that his fault? Maybe if he a couple of players that Alcindor, and Walton had he would have made a final 4 run. Magic Johnson? Greg Kelser was every bit as valuable to MSU's run in '79.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> Wow Manning in top 25 on this list, but on IBM/ESPN over the season, he is not even on it. He would be in range for me 20-25


Manning is a top 25 player in my mind. I was also shocked not to see him on ESPN's list.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jesus of CopyMat said:


> About NC State and UCLA, though... it was the title game. How many title games did UCLA play in and win? You're telling me that that's the only one they got cocky in?


Beats me. But then again, I never said it was the only one they got cocky in. Read a UCLA basketball book or John Wooden book. The coaches, players, etc., they all say they got complacent, arrogant and as a result, didn't play all out.



Jesus of CopyMat said:


> I could say UNLV got cocky against Duke. They beat 'em by 30 the year before.


I'd agree with that to an extent actually.



Jesus of CopyMat said:


> Does this take away from Laettner's accomplishments?


No, but that wasn't my purpose - to take away anything from anybody. My point was - you want to put Thompson in your top 5. He was phenominal, but how are you going to justify him over Laettner? Just cause you hate him? Hmmm...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> First 25 look good enough to me.
> 
> Battier at #36. :lol:



Battier is the only player from the past decade to be in the top 80.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The defining players of the last decade of college basketball are this according to this list:

Shane Battier







Jason Williams
Jameer Nelson
Kenyon Martin
TJ Ford
Juan Dixon
Mateen Cleaves
Andrew Bogut
And some other schmo who is so unimportant that I wrote this list on a piece of paper and I can't make out his name because he is totally unremarkable, and I am too lazy to check for his name.


So your telling me, that Kenyon Martin who was only an impact player as a senior, Juan Dixon, Me. J Ford who only played two years, and Andrew Freaking Bogut, were more worthy then Carmelo Anthony on this list. Certainly guys like Bogut, Martin, Me. J, Jameer, and that schmo who's name I can't remember had a much more resounding impact then Carmelo. And oh yeah, Carmelo was not a bad player either.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The defining players of the last decade of college basketball are this according to this list:
> 
> Shane Battier
> 
> ...


Me J. Ford? Whats the reason for that nickname?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Me J. Ford? Whats the reason for that nickname?


Turns into a ballhog sometimes, and plays one on five.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Maravich should be #1. It's not his fault he had to play for his daddy at LSU. Just think if he would have played for UK... Waiting for a response GT...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#3 is as high as I'll put him. The UCLA boys should occupy those top spots. People outside of the Bluegrass State would actually like the team had he (Pete) played there though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maravich would have never been a good fit at Kentucky. They were a very fundamental team back then, and well the Pistol was considered a "hot-dog". But I think any school would have loved to have him at that time.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

TM said:


> No, but that wasn't my purpose - to take away anything from anybody. My point was - you want to put Thompson in your top 5. He was phenominal, but how are you going to justify him over Laettner? Just cause you hate him? Hmmm...


Yes. I admit it. If you twist my arm, I'll say he's in my top six, but, yes, I hate him. Still dunno if I'd put him ahead of Thompson if I didn't hate him, though. I meant what I said... Alcindor, Walton and Thompson... in any order... and ahead of Robertson, and way ahead of Maravich. I just don't think Maravich even belongs in the top 20. A lot of players could score as much as he did in that situation. Yes, I mean that. A lot. The guy's father pretty much made him the entire offense. If he ever sniffed a title, that'd be one thing, but he didn't. A great college player, and a very good pro, and entertaining as anyone ever, but overrated on both levels, and simply not a top 10 college player all-time. We've got people wanting to put him #1. Again... how can a guy be the BEST EVER without ever acheiving what they're all playing for? If he is #1, ahead of guys like Alcindor, Thompson, Laettner and Robertson... is Austin Carr far behind? Is Austin Carr ahead of those 4?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

TM said:


> First 25 look good enough to me.
> 
> Battier at #36. :lol:


yeah way too high. the funnier thing is that he's ahead of duncan and hakeem. 



> you want to put Thompson in your top 5. He was phenominal, but how are you going to justify him over Laettner? Just cause you hate him? Hmmm...


uh..david thompson was better than laettner.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

better what? athlete? yes. record/college career/overall college player? no.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Laettner was a starter on 4 Final Four teams. He was the star on two Championship teams. Also, he was on the Dream Team!

I think Bill Bradley should get consideration for Top 5.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> Maravich should be #1. It's not his fault he had to play for his daddy at LSU. Just think if he would have played for UK... Waiting for a response GT...


Pistol in a UK uniform would have averaged 4.4 ppg instead...

I think Pistol is a legit top 5er. He had some paltry teams...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hansbrough wins the championship and he joins this list near the top half...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Hansbrough wins the championship and he joins this list near the top half...


Most definitely. Shoot, if we wins the national championship AND stays for his senior season, I'd put him in the Top 15-20. Even if he doesn't win a title (but stays for his senior season), I'd think he'd be in the Top 30. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Just nitpicking a little, but Mateen Cleaves did more in college than Tyler has. Maybe he should be rated higher, and keep Tyler where you said. But Mateen was a great college point guard who took his team to three straight Big Ten Titles (when it was much harder), two Final Fours, and a National Title. He wasn't a National Player of the Year I suppose, but he was a 3 time All American and NCAA Tournament MOP.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Just nitpicking a little, but Mateen Cleaves did more in college than Tyler has. Maybe he should be rated higher, and keep Tyler where you said. But Mateen was a great college point guard who took his team to three straight Big Ten Titles (when it was much harder), two Final Fours, and a National Title. He wasn't a National Player of the Year I suppose, but he was a 3 time All American and NCAA Tournament MOP.


Im not poopin' on Cleaves because he was one of my heroes in junior high and all...but Hansbrough is going to rack up so many individual ACC and national accolades that he will go down as one of the greatest. The ACC is always a top conference and has a rich history. If he gets that National Championship and comes back for his senior season it will be hard to not consider him a top 20 player ever.

Link to his awards and stats

I think way to many people are judging him by his pro potential.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Biggest snub? 

There's a guy from Arkansas who averaged 19 and 7 on 58% shooting over three seasons and won a national championship and tournament MOP.

You're telling me Chamique Holdsclaw makes this list but Corliss Williamson doesn't?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im not poopin' on Cleaves because he was one of my heroes in junior high and all...but Hansbrough is going to rack up so many individual ACC and national accolades that he will go down as one of the greatest. The ACC is always a top conference and has a rich history. If he gets that National Championship and comes back for his senior season it will be hard to not consider him a top 20 player ever.
> 
> Link to his awards and stats
> 
> I think way to many people are judging him by his pro potential.


Fair enough, but if Hansbrough leaves after this year, I'm not sure if he's THAT much better than Mateen. They'll have roughly the same accolades and accomplishments, save for Hansbrough's NPOY award.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> save for Hansbrough's NPOY award.


Seems to carry quite a bit of weight...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mateen should be slightly higher than Tyler right now. Why you ask? Because he has a ring and Tyler doesn't.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Mateen should be slightly higher than Tyler right now. Why you ask? Because he has a ring and Tyler doesn't.


When Mateen limped out of the locker room to come back and lead his team to the championship I was blown away as a young pup.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i thought "what a weeny. walk it off."


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I got that game on tape...yall are going to make me dust it off aren't yall?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mateen is still one of my favorite all-time players on the college level. He defined passion, and doing whatever it takes to win. He is still very popular today around the state and is one of the best 4 or 5 players to ever suit up for the Spartans.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I got that game on tape...yall are going to make me dust it off aren't yall?


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BTW Geaux I had Mateen in my avy about a million avy changes ago :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> BTW Geaux I had Mateen in my avy about a million avy changes ago :biggrin:


so silly some of the things we do when we're young :biggrin:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Seems to carry quite a bit of weight...


No doubt, but Cleaves WAS out for the first 13 games his senior year because of that foot injury, an injury which undoubtedly hindered the stats for the remaining games. He still finished 3rd in the Wooden Award voting (I can't find any results for the Naismith) to K-Mart.

It certainly pulls a lot of weight, but Cleaves is ahead of Hansbrough in everything else until Tyler wins the National Title.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

maybe we should have BBF.com top 100 college player list.


what about a list of best Walk ons??? We know Billy Packer likes Christian Moody of Kansas


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^Top 15-25... Top 100 would be nuts


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> ^Top 15-25... Top 100 would be nuts


true and we all know there is a wide range of age on the boards here. The younglins would vote for players maybe the last 10 years, and that would be unfair


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> When Mateen limped out of the locker room to come back and lead his team to the championship I was blown away as a young pup.


Who cares.

Chris Duhon played with bruised ribs.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Who cares.
> 
> Chris Duhon played with bruised ribs.


...and hungover! He's my second hero!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Oscar Robertson - He was a 3 time National Player of the Year (when you could only play 3 seasons) and prior to him joining the Bearcats, UC had never been in the NCAA tournament. He lead the team to back to back Final 4's his junior and senior seasons. The two titles UC won after he left is because the profile of the program raised by him being there. He held 14 NCAA records at the end of his career, including the career scoring record.

Kenyon Martin - If he doesn't break his leg in the C-USA tournament, UC wins the national title that year and he then has as much impact as Melo did and Mateen doesn't have a title for people to overrate him with. Damn I'm pissed that I had to remember that horror.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

TM said:


> better what? athlete? yes. record/college career/overall college player? no.


are you freakin kidding me? stop being a homer. if you think thompson wasn't much more than an athlete, you are totally lost.

thompson's career averages - 26.8 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 55 FG%
laettner's career averages - 16.6, 7.8 rpg, 57 FG%

thompson was a three time 1st team all-american. laettner made it only once.

get educated.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Kenyon Martin - If he doesn't break his leg in the C-USA tournament, UC wins the national title that year and he then has as much impact as Melo did and Mateen doesn't have a title for people to overrate him with. Damn I'm pissed that I had to remember that horror.


Huggie Bear was still the coach, so very doubtful they go all the way.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SlamJam said:


> stop being a homer.


Homer? :laugh: OK, UNC fan. I expected nothing less from you.



SlamJam said:


> if you think thompson wasn't much more than an athlete, you are totally lost.


You got that from, "better what? athlete?" :laugh: Wrong... again.



SlamJam said:


> thompson's career averages - 26.8 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 55 FG%
> laettner's career averages - 16.6, 7.8 rpg, 57 FG%


10 more points, essentially equal rebounder, baseically same from the field. Did Thompson have the number of scores (Hill, Hill, Hurley, etc...) around him that Laettner had?

Congratualtions, Mr. Thompson, on being on worse teams.



SlamJam said:


> thompson was a three time 1st team all-american. laettner made it only once.


Led his team to more Final Fours, more National Championships.



SlamJam said:


> get educated.


Your argument stinks.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

TM said:


> Homer? :laugh: OK, UNC fan. I expected nothing less from you.


actually your opinion is a homer one.




> 10 more points, essentially equal rebounder, baseically same from the field. Did Thompson have the number of scores (Hill, Hill, Hurley, etc...) around him that Laettner had?
> 
> Congratualtions, Mr. Thompson, on being on worse teams.
> 
> Led his team to more Final Fours, more National Championships.


so you put thompson's point scored down because laettner had better players around him. then you put thompson down because laettner got 1 more title than he did with those better teamates. hypocrisy much?

thompson put up points at 55% shooting, he would be putting up big time scoring numbers no matter who his teamates were. and he was also the one who carried his team to break ucla's dominance.

there's a reason thompson is considered the greatest acc player of all time. of course except to homers like you.





> Your argument stinks.


you have no argument. sorry.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Oscar Robertson - He was a 3 time National Player of the Year (when you could only play 3 seasons) and prior to him joining the Bearcats, UC had never been in the NCAA tournament. He lead the team to back to back Final 4's his junior and senior seasons. The two titles UC won after he left is because the profile of the program raised by him being there. He held 14 NCAA records at the end of his career, including the career scoring record.
> 
> Kenyon Martin - If he doesn't break his leg in the C-USA tournament, UC wins the national title that year and he then has as much impact as Melo did and Mateen doesn't have a title for people to overrate him with. Damn I'm pissed that I had to remember that horror.



Mateen > Kenyon


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually the Kentucky players from Maravich's era thought he was something of a joke.He'd score fifty and LSU would lose by fifty is the way they'd put it.

Personally I'm among those who consider David Thompson the best college player of all time.I saw him play and I've never seen anyone else who dominated the game the way he did.He probably was reasonably well paid too...Norm Sloan was a slick character.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SlamJam said:


> actually your opinion is a homer one.
> 
> so you put thompson's point scored down because laettner had better players around him. then you put thompson down because laettner got 1 more title than he did with those better teamates. hypocrisy much?


1 more title, more Final Fours... Learn how to read and comprehend everything instead of just picking the parts that just fit your argument. 



SlamJam said:


> thompson put up points at 55% shooting, he would be putting up big time scoring numbers no matter who his teamates were. and he was also the one who carried his team to break ucla's dominance.


Shooting percentage as it relates to teammates has absolutely nothing to do with this conversation. You can't just take two topics mentioned in the post and combine them. They have no bearing on each other. FG % has to do with how he shot against opponents. It has nothing to do with teammates.



SlamJam said:


> there's a reason thompson is considered the greatest acc player of all time. of course except to homers like you.


No where in this thread did I ever say he wasn't one of the greatest players. Again, learn how to read and comprehend. 



> Your argument stinks.


Go color in your coloring book. I feel like I'm talking with one of my elementary students. 

Like I said in this thread...


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

TM said:


> 1 more title, more Final Fours... Learn how to read and comprehend everything instead of just picking the parts that just fit your argument.


you're totally lost. read what i wrote again. slowly. you were being a total hypocrite.



> Shooting percentage as it relates to teammates has absolutely nothing to do with this conversation. You can't just take two topics mentioned in the post and combine them. They have no bearing on each other. FG % has to do with how he shot against opponents. It has nothing to do with teammates.


are you serious? you have so much to learn. if you have bobby hurley passing to you, you're gonna have better FG%s than if you have worse teamates which allows defenses to focus in on you.



> No where in this thread did I ever say he wasn't one of the greatest players. Again, learn how to read and comprehend.


no, sorry. YOU need to learn to read and comprehend. when did i say that you said he wasn't one of the greatest players? you think laettner was better than thompson. so you obviously don't think thompson is the greatest acc player ever, which IS what i said.

my god, this is too easy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SlamJam said:


> you're totally lost. read what i wrote again. slowly. you were being a total hypocrite.


How so?



SlamJam said:


> are you serious? you have so much to learn. if you have bobby hurley passing to you, you're gonna have better FG%s than if you have worse teamates which allows defenses to focus in on you.


I'll buy that to an extent... if the rest of your team completely sucks. So you'd say my quote concerning this is completely inaccurate?



SlamJam said:


> no, sorry. YOU need to learn to read and comprehend. when did i say that you said he wasn't one of the greatest players? you think laettner was better than thompson. so you obviously don't think thompson is the greatest acc player ever, which IS what i said.


My fault. I get confused when, in the middle of a thread, people completely change what's being talked about (Best college players -> better ACC player... yes, I believe there is a difference).


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Huggie Bear was still the coach, so very doubtful they go all the way.


Where's your signature?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Where's your signature?


L for Nimreitz


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Where's your signature?


Hahahaha, taken out the moment UCLA lost. Was at a friend's house and said "can I use your computer, I gotta check something quick."


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

With Rick Barry doing all he did for Miami, he should atleast be in the top 15.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Danny Ferry is the greatest college player in the history of both colleges and players.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Danny Ferry is the greatest college player in the history of both colleges and players.


58 points, ACC record.... Best ACC player ever. Hands down.


----------



## joeandspiro (Apr 24, 2008)

Giant numbers alone can't be the test of the best player. Alcindor, Walton, Jordan and Magic Johnson all played for awesome teams. Had they played on rotten teams, they would have scored twice as many points and had twice as many rebounds (a la Maravich). Oscar Robertson's Cincinnati teams were also loaded with talent. He wasn't a one man team either. Cincinnati never won the title while the Big O was there, but won two in a row as soon as he left and almost won three in a row, but blew a 15 point lead and lost the 1963 NCAA championship in overtime.


----------

